# My Azureus Viv



## Wonderboy (Oct 8, 2007)

Tank is 24l x 24h x 18d exo-terra, automist, humidifier, compact flr lighting (65w x2)
It's about one year old(ish) today... and still workin on getting a good frog picture






























Still waiting for things to fill completely
Here's a moonlight shot (long exposure)











Here is the official species list:

pellionia pulchra
davallia Fejeensis
ficus pumila var. quercifolia
nepenthes densiflora
nepenthes densiflora
cissus discolor
cristia obcordata
peperomia rotundifolia var. pilosior
microsorium pteropus
selaginella plana
nephrolepis cordifolia var. duffii
macodes petola
utricularia graminifolia
hemianthus callitrichoides
vesicularia dubyana
stelis argentata
cirrhopetalum makoyanum
chlorophytum comosum
cryptocoryne petchii
cryptanthus bivittatus
bromeliad neoregelia
microsorium pteropus var. windelov
sophrocattleya crystelle smith
bulbo nymphopolitanum
ludisia discolor
podangis dactyloceras
neofinetia falcate


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Spectacular!!! You must have some happy frogs!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Beautiful setup!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice! What is that groundcover in the lower lefhand corner? Its very green.


----------



## Wonderboy (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the compliments




Rick said:


> Very nice! What is that groundcover in the lower lefhand corner? Its very green.


hemianthus callitrichoides


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

love the moonlight. I wanna do that to my tank. How did you do it so i can ad it to mine?


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Great viv! I think an update is in order lol.


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

great plant selection! I really like the moonlight to, I'm thinking of putting these on all of my tanks with nocturnal species. I don't think these pictures do this tank justice, how about some without the flash?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Sweet looking viv! Great plant selection!


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

You guys do realize that this thread is about a year old and the OP only has 10 posts  ... my guess is that he is not here too often.

Anyway, the viv does look great.


----------

